# Sunday Special - Where On Earth??



## luckytrim (Jun 3, 2018)

Sunday Special - Where on Earth ??
1. Wellington defeated Napoleon at the battle of Waterloo. In  which 
modern-day country is Waterloo?
2. Where was Christopher Columbus born? (City and  Country)
3. The first atomic bomb to be used as a weapon was dropped on  the Japanese 
city of Hiroshima. Three days later, the US launched a second.  Which city 
was the victim of this bomb?
4. Leon Trotsky was murdered by Ramon Mercader in 1940 with  the help of an 
ice-pick, but in which country did this take  place?
5. 'Dr. Livingstone, I presume.' Famous words uttered by Henry  Stanley on 
finding the English explorer. But which African landmark was  the site of the 
meeting?
  a. - Victoria Falls
  b. - Pyramids of Giza
  c. - Table Mountain
  d. - Lake Tanganyika
6. The feared volcano, Krakatoa, has erupted frequently and  violently 
throughout history, most famously in 1883. Where is  it?
7. Formula One Auto Racing is popular world-wide; but, what  Country hosted 
the very first Formula One race ?
  a. - England
  b. - Scotland
  c. - France
  d. - Italy
8. Christiaan Barnard performed the world's first heart  transplant on 
December 3rd, 1967. In which country did the operation take  place?
9. The famous 'rumble in the jungle' saw Muhammad Ali defeat a  young George 
Foreman in Kinshasa. But in which country was the  town?
10. Now this one's a bit different! On July 20th, 1969, 'the  eagle landed' 
and the Apollo 11 mission ended the space race. But where on  the moon did 
Neil Armstrong take that first lunar step?
11. Benazhir Bhutto was elected the first female prime  minister of a Muslim 
nation in 1988, but which country did she head?
12. 'I have a dream.' Martin Luther King Jr. fought diligently  for black 
rights, and was murdered for his beliefs. In which US city was  the 
assassination carried out?
13. Upon sighting the Spanish Armada approaching the English  coast in July, 
1588, Sir Francis Drake is said to have refused to launch his  fleet until he 
had finished his game of boules. In which town did he continue  to play as 
the enemy threatened invasion?
  a. - Brighton
  b. - Southampton
  c. - Plymouth
  d. - Portsmouth
14. Eureka! The great philosopher, Archimedes, is said to have  discovered 
the principles of density and buoyancy whilst having a bath.  Presumed to 
have been born in Greece, which Mediterranean island was he  actually from?
  a. - Cyprus
  b. - Sicily
  c. - Corsica
  d. - Menorca
15. Auschwitz was perhaps the most notorious and deadly of all  the Nazi 
concentration camps, but in which country was it  built?
6. The Taj Mahal is a lavish monument, the most famous in  India. It was 
built on the orders of Emperor Shah Jahan in 1631. In which  town is it?
17. The RMS Titanic was the biggest passenger liner in the  world when she 
sank on her maiden voyage on 14th April, 1912. Widely assumed  to have been 
built in Liverpool, where was she actually  constructed?
18. In 300 BC, Carthage and Rome were famously competing for  the title, 
'cultural center of the universe.' We all know where Rome is,  but in what 
country was Carthage located ?
  a. - Morocco
  b. - Libya
  c. - Tunisia
  d. - Egypt
19. In 1876, Lt.Colonel George Custer led his men into battle  for the last 
time to be defeated by the Indians at Little Bighorn. In which  US state is 
this part of the river; the site of the battle?
20. In the early hours of April 26th 1986, the world  experienced its worst 
ever nuclear accident at Chernobyl. Formerly part of the USSR,  where is 
Chernobyl now?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Belgium
2. Italy
3. Nagasaki
4. Mexico
5. - d
6. Indonesia
7. - c
8. South Africa
9. Zaire
10. The Sea of Tranquility
11. Pakistan
12. Memphis, Tennessee
13. - c
14. - b
15. Poland
16. Agra
17. Belfast, Northern Ireland
18. - c
19. Montana
20. Ukraine


----------

